# Shot a Field Round today....



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

in fall of 2006, i shot my first 2 rounds of field archery; a newbie to compound bows and archery in general. i shot a463 and 464. 
this past july i shot at the hillbilly, and posted a personal best each day with a 482 and 486...... and so close to the 500 mark, that i could taste it !! 
last month i had new cables and strings installed to finally solve a persistant peep movement and rotation situation. now my bow is no longer any excuse for my misfortunes, and i can finally concentrate on shooting and staring down the X. 
2 weeks ago, i set a goal to meet or beat a 500 at our clubs next field round (today)and i did just that, *i shot a 502 today!!!!* 

:RockOn: :RockOn: :RockOn:

i don't keep specific track of my score as i shoot; i know that 28 scores of sub 18's won't get you to the 500 mark, and i don't keep track of how many i have or haven't. i know after shooting each lane , if its 18 or higher , i have a good chance of getting that 500. 

now i will have to find out if today was a "fluke" or if i am actually improving..... look out hillbilly dwellers, i am returning !! pins-to-win !! 

all in all, it _*is*_ a great day for me !


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Great shooting! Congrats to ya... Keep up the good work. 500+ is the break into A class. Your getting up there to shoot with the big boys. Good for you.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> look out hillbilly dwellers, i am returning !! pins-to-win !!
> 
> all in all, it _*is*_ a great day for me !


I can see a 510 plus in your future on the Hill that Billy built.

July 5-6 2008. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Hitting that first 500 is a great feeling isn't it?!!! :tongue: Congrats south-paaw! 

Yep, keep July 5-6 open. Expect to see you again at The Hill. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good shooting...no keep it up. 510 is just around the corner.

Looks like another reason to shoot pins one day on the Billy Hill:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Way to go Southpaaw...I knew you had it in you...You would have had it at the billy hill if not for that peep problem...Now that you've broken through...get to work on 510...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the kudos ! i was more than elated yesterday, i couldn't believe that i set a realistic goal and met it !
we have an animal round next month; haven't shot that format yet, looking frwd to it. hopefully i can keep similar
margin to "check myself". 
in dec i am going to the everglades open in s. florida. i've got to keep it going before i loose it 
July ? yeah, i'll be there !! i need to represent the "pin-shooters "; so few of us at the hillbilly and i 'm stoking the fire !! 
maybe i can sit down a cpl of pros at the hinklmnstr; or at least ONE joe ! and the lucky-cd shoot ? no goals for me there, other than to bust-up as many as i can, i'll leave tthis one for you indoor guys....... hell, just look at my "cj distance round" scores..!!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice shooting there south paaw.:wink:

I have ventured into the 500s a few times. AC


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice shooting. Haven't gotten there yet. (I'm in BHFS) Hopefully, this spring/summer!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks like we need to have a BHFS shoot off on the Hill that Billy built:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Looks like we need to have a BHFS shoot off on the Hill that Billy built:wink:


If we do, you're leaving that scope at home. :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Great Job there South Paw. Soon you will be asking yourself what the big deal was. I remember I shot mid 490's like ten times before I busted one over 500. They come much easier after the first one. Keep it up.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Congrats on Breaking 500*

To put it in perspective, average 18 per target and you get a 504. Average
19 per target and you get a 532. To shoot 532 you need 20's on everything
40 yards and under. Get your indoor game together this winter and you will be well on your way.
Jbird


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

thanks for the positive thoughts everyone ! i already know where i can pick up more points, and its awesome how i am able to remember the lanes and the shots that need the most improvement. i am finding that the 2 - 45 yrdrs to be the most difficult. i have become conciously aware of the pin-gap difference between my 40 - 50 yrd pins..... significantly more than the 20-30, 30-40 and the 50-60.
too large of a gap to just center-it-up; it seems i need to be closer to the 40 yrd pin, (just a touch less than half the gap) 
OH ! and then there's the 65, 80-70 yrdrs, HELLO ! , 15s and 16s ain't gonna get'r done !!! 
i'm becoming very tuned in to myself and my shots, and i find a lot of similarities to golf... i am starting to understand and _feel_ the shot, the lane, the yardage and what it will take for _me_ to make it happen.....

i love archery !!!!!


and Hornet, bring a bow with multi-pins to the HILL, and leave the accessories at home.....:wink: 
i know you can shoot with cut-sheets and yardage crib sheets, and scopes and clarifiers, and magnifiers and plumb-bobs and comfy adidas; ....:set1_rolf2:
looking frwd to the shootoff.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> If we do, you're leaving that scope at home. :wink:


My Brownell will have more then one S4 in it. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> thanks for the positive thoughts everyone ! i already know where i can pick up more points, and its awesome how i am able to remember the lanes and the shots that need the most improvement. i am finding that the 2 - 45 yrdrs to be the most difficult. i have become conciously aware of the pin-gap difference between my 40 - 50 yrd pins..... significantly more than the 20-30, 30-40 and the 50-60.
> too large of a gap to just center-it-up; it seems i need to be closer to the 40 yrd pin, (just a touch less than half the gap)
> OH ! and then there's the 65, 80-70 yrdrs, HELLO ! , 15s and 16s ain't gonna get'r done !!!
> i'm becoming very tuned in to myself and my shots, and i find a lot of similarities to golf... i am starting to understand and _feel_ the shot, the lane, the yardage and what it will take for _me_ to make it happen.....
> ...


I am happy for you man....Hitting the little goals is very satisfing. I hit one on the Billy Hill.  We should see you in the 520 range soon...you are in Fl you can shoot outside all year.

But the S4 will be blinged out....and shot on the Hill. But the other one....yep....that one will have 5 pins and a 10" Doinker. :wink: 

My all time personal best is with BHFS stuff  and no I don't click :wink:...but I will tell you that I wasn't within 10 points on the Hill this year of that high....and it isn't lower then the high score from this year on the Hill....I really do like pins :embara:


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

Congrats! Fine shooting. Set your next goal and go for it!
Carroll


----------

